# I am a student and have some urgent questions about living in Singapore



## ShaneTheShaman (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello, I am an American guy in high school, and am looking to move to Singapore and live there for the rest of my life. I understand that it is difficult to get a PR in Singapore but if I get a student permit and study in Singapore for 4 years, should I have a better chance of successfully getting a PR? 

So, here are my main questions and I will be so very thankful if you answer these: 

1. I figure I will be in $80,000 debt when I graduate from a Singaporean university, due to student loans and such, though I will be a registered nurse, living on my own, and trying to be as cheap as possible, so those factors should help me pay it off. Should I rent an apartment during school or should I live on campus? 

2. When school ends I won't be able to live on campus anymore, so how quickly can someone find and rent an apartment, and can they find apartments that are long term? (I want to be living in this apartment for a long time.) 

3. I've googled around looking at apartment prices in Singapore, and they all seem 3,000 a month and up, (which I expected because Singapore is one of the most expensive places to live for expats) Are there cheap apartments that are just one bedroom and are more like 1,000/ month? I can't imagine every family in Singapore making atleast 60,000 a year. 

Basically to sum up the 3 questions, I need advice on the best way to survive in Singapore being a student who is relying on loans and is trying to be cheap until I grab my PR and start working as a nurse. 

Thank you so so so very much for anyone who replies. It means so much.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

firstly, you should read up .. there is no option in Singapore to "MIGRATE"

And nobody can predict what will happen 4 years down the lane, as, even now, Singapore is controlling PR / Citizenships, in view of the ramblings of the locals who are not happy with foreigners invading.

and that the economic forecast for next few years is not good doesn't bade well too .. the Govt may curtail any form of immigration .. 

The rest, you need to do your read ups ..

You can't get student loan, if you are a foreigner here.

And nursing jobs here pay the "LOWEST" unless you are a UK/US grad and have something over the regular nursing jobs here ..


----------



## Jimmy1978 (Mar 21, 2012)

ecureilx is right. The climate for foreigners is not exactly ideal for moving to Singapore now. To qualify for a student loan, banks here like OCBC, HSBC, POSB etc. stipulate that you have to be either a Singapore citizen or PR which you are neither. You probably would have to get the student loan from a bank in the US. Nursing jobs don't pay well in Singapore, and they're usually taken by other FT (foreign talent) like those from China, Philippines who will settle for a much lesser pay. While you're still studying, stay on campus. After graduation, get a flat share with friends. You have to remember, you're moving to a very expensive country - 8th most expensive in the world. (NYC is 21st)


----------

